# Limit of Doves!!



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Got my limit today of 15 doves and my 14th one had a band!!  I called it in and they are going to send me a letter in the mail telling me where it was banded at.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

GREAT DAY! Where were you hunting. I saw a good population at Dorset but: I did not have enough time to stay very long. Want to try again Sunday , I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Tuscarawas county. Good luck sunday!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Six of us went out yesterday and everyone got their limit. I will post a pic of that when I can. That was a lot of cleaning.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice shooting guys. Really sweet to hear about the band!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We used to get a lot of banded birds. I don't know if they still do but they used to band some in Spring Valley, right down thte street from us.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thnaks, I'm still fired up about it! Does anyone know if they banded doves just in Ohio or other states also?


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I heard that there is a study being done across New York, Pa. and Ohio banding so many birds in each state to determine migration routes and home populations.


----------

